# Montella commenta la sconfitta contro il Borussia Dortmund



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

Montella commenta la sconfitta del Milan contro il Borussia Dortmund:"Ho visto una squadra molto applicata nella didattica difensiva. Vedo una squadra molto convinta ma dobbiamo crescere fisicamente. Ho visto una bella reazione nel secondo tempo. Ci sono cose positive e cose su cui lavorare. I nostri allenamento sono proiettati sul preliminare di EL che è determinante per la prossima stagione. Quello che è più avanti e più pronto è Kessie. Ho fatto fatica anche a toglierlo dal campo".

In aggiornamento.


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

Siamo già in CL?


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella commenta la sconfitta del Milan contro il Borussia Dortmund:"*Ho visto una squadra molto applicata nella didattica difensiva*. Vedo una squadra molto convinta ma dobbiamo crescere fisicamente. Ho visto una bella reazione nel secondo tempo. Ci sono cose positive e cose su cui lavorare. I nostri allenamento sono proiettati sul preliminare di Champions che è determinante per la prossima stagione".
> 
> In aggiornamento.



Certo...


----------



## gabuz (18 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## krull (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella commenta la sconfitta del Milan contro il Borussia Dortmund:"*Ho visto una squadra molto applicata nella didattica difensiva*. Vedo una squadra molto convinta ma dobbiamo crescere fisicamente. Ho visto una bella reazione nel secondo tempo. Ci sono cose positive e cose su cui lavorare. I nostri allenamento sono proiettati sul preliminare di Champions che è determinante per la prossima stagione".
> 
> In aggiornamento.



Va bhè però sta cosa no dai...sveglia un pò su....


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma dove l'ha la vista la fase difensiva sto mentecatto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Kessie mostruoso , che cattiveria


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma dove l'ha la vista la fase difensiva sto mentecatto?



Dovrebbero metterlo davanti alla tv, con il secondo gol di Aubameyang, in stile Cura Ludovico Van in Arancia Meccanica.


----------



## raffaele1968 (18 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma dove l'ha la vista la fase difensiva sto mentecatto?[/QUOT
> gli allenatori spesso fanno più danni che altro. cmq bisogna per forza prenderne uno. la fase difensiva ha visto solo un buon musacchio quando ha giocatto. rodriguez va messo a centrocampo nel 3-5-2 sarà la stessa per conti. buoni kessie e cahla


----------



## Tell93 (18 Luglio 2017)

raffaele1968 ha scritto:


> BossKilla7 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Ma dove l'ha la vista la fase difensiva sto mentecatto?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## kipstar (18 Luglio 2017)

bene tutti i nuovi....secondo me.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella commenta la sconfitta del Milan contro il Borussia Dortmund:"Ho visto una squadra molto applicata nella didattica difensiva. Vedo una squadra molto convinta ma dobbiamo crescere fisicamente. Ho visto una bella reazione nel secondo tempo. Ci sono cose positive e cose su cui lavorare. I nostri allenamento sono proiettati sul preliminare di EL che è determinante per la prossima stagione. Quello che è più avanti e più pronto è Kessie. Ho fatto fatica anche a toglierlo dal campo".
> 
> In aggiornamento.



Se con Romagnoli tornato dall'infortunio non vedrò un'immediata applicazione della linea a 3, criticherò ferocemente. Per chi dice che i sistemi non fanno la differenza: per me,questa squadra con una difesa a 4 è da quarto/quinto posto, con la 3 (previo acquisto di grande centravanti) lotterebbe per lo scudo. È una rosa costruita e modellata per la 3. Con Conte vinceremmo lo scudo ad aprile, ne sono convinto.


----------



## raffaele1968 (18 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Se con Romagnoli tornato dall'infortunio non vedrò un'immediata applicazione della linea a 3, criticherò ferocemente. Per chi dice che i sistemi non fanno la differenza: per me,questa squadra con una difesa a 4 è da quarto/quinto posto, con la 3 (previo acquisto di grande centravanti) lotterebbe per lo scudo. È una rosa costruita e modellata per la 3. Con Conte vinceremmo lo scudo ad aprile, ne sono convinto.



concordo se gioca a 4 è da contestare subito. la mia preoccupazione è montella e le sue fisse


----------



## raffaele1968 (18 Luglio 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> bene tutti i nuovi....secondo me.



a parte rodriguez gli altri una spanna in piu rispetto la nostra rosa


----------



## Tell93 (18 Luglio 2017)

raffaele1968 ha scritto:


> a parte rodriguez gli altri una spanna in piu rispetto la nostra rosa



Vabè ma Rodriguez aveva di fronte un mostro...


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Iniziamo male già nelle interviste Montella 
Per favore Vincenzo, fammi ricredere


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella commenta la sconfitta del Milan contro il Borussia Dortmund:"Ho visto una squadra molto applicata nella *didattica difensiva*. Vedo una squadra molto convinta ma dobbiamo crescere fisicamente. Ho visto una bella reazione nel secondo tempo. Ci sono cose positive e cose su cui lavorare. I nostri allenamento sono proiettati sul preliminare di EL che è determinante per la prossima stagione. Quello che è più avanti e più pronto è Kessie. Ho fatto fatica anche a toglierlo dal campo".
> 
> In aggiornamento.



A settembre riaprono le scuole elementari



raffaele1968 ha scritto:


> a parte rodriguez gli altri una spanna in piu rispetto la nostra rosa



Rodriguez non ha attaccato perchè questo è il maledettissimo 4-3-3 di Montella che resta sempre con almeno un terzino bloccato ed i tiki taka noiosissimo a centrocampo. Deve assolutamente cambiare modulo e gioco con questi interpreti, spero ci stia già lavorando.


----------



## raffaele1968 (18 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Vabè ma Rodriguez aveva di fronte un mostro...



questo è vero poi probabilmente è più adatto al 3-5-2 che alla difesa a 4.


----------



## Albijol (18 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Se con Romagnoli tornato dall'infortunio non vedrò un'immediata applicazione della linea a 3, criticherò ferocemente. Per chi dice che i sistemi non fanno la differenza: per me,questa squadra con una difesa a 4 è da quarto/quinto posto, con la 3 (previo acquisto di grande centravanti) lotterebbe per lo scudo. È una rosa costruita e modellata per la 3. Con Conte vinceremmo lo scudo ad aprile, ne sono convinto.



Concordo su tutto quello che hai scritto, anche su Conte.


----------



## raffaele1968 (18 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A settembre riaprono le scuole elementari
> 
> 
> 
> Rodriguez non ha attaccato perchè questo è il maledettissimo 4-3-3 di Montella che resta sempre con almeno un terzino bloccato ed i tiki taka noiosissimo a centrocampo. Deve assolutamente cambiare modulo e gioco con questi interpreti, spero ci stia già lavorando.



ovviamente va cambiato con la difesa a 3 e conti e rodriguez esterni di centrocampo. non ha senso mantenere la difesa a 4. certo potrebbe servire un ulteriore centrale perchè romagnoli è sempre rotto. pure il ds del dortmund dice che aubame rimane da loro. tattica o verità? lo sapremo nei prossimi giorni. sono dell'idea che comunque morata sia alla fine quello fattibile


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2017)

In che ruolo ha giocato il turco?


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma li conoscete i giocatori o parlate tanto per parlare? Rodriguez l'esterno di centrocampo non l'ha mai fatto in carriera, come diamine fa ad essere più adatto alla difesa a 3?


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto quello che hai scritto, anche su Conte.



Che però ha preso Rudiger, mentre Montella ha portato Bonucci (e parlato col padre di Donnarumma)


----------



## ultràinside (18 Luglio 2017)

Niente drammi per questa partita 
Per chi l'ha vista come, come ha giocato jack ?
Poi quanto costa Dembelè ?


----------



## Raryof (18 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Niente drammi per questa partita
> Per chi l'ha vista come, come ha giocato jack ?
> Poi quanto costa Dembelè ?



Sarebbe da informarsi.


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma li conoscete i giocatori o parlate tanto per parlare? Rodriguez l'esterno di centrocampo non l'ha mai fatto in carriera, come diamine fa ad essere più adatto alla difesa a 3?



credo sia un ruolo che gli verrebbe del tutto naturale, anche non avendolo mai fatto. si addice alle sue caratteristiche.


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> credo sia un ruolo che gli verrebbe del tutto naturale, anche non avendolo mai fatto. si addice alle sue caratteristiche.



Quindi abbiamo comprato un terzino per adattarlo esterno di centrocampo. Geniale, sarebbe da ricovero per Mirabelli.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

raffaele1968 ha scritto:


> ovviamente va cambiato con la difesa a 3 e conti e rodriguez esterni di centrocampo. non ha senso mantenere la difesa a 4. certo potrebbe servire un ulteriore centrale perchè romagnoli è sempre rotto. pure il ds del dortmund dice che aubame rimane da loro. tattica o verità? lo sapremo nei prossimi giorni. sono dell'idea che comunque morata sia alla fine quello fattibile



Dovrebbe arrivare Kjaer ed il reparto sarebbe composto da Bonucci-Romagnoli-Musacchio-Kjaer-Gomez-Zapata-o-mio-dio.
Mi pare si stia costruendo una formazione logica con 22 interpreti interscambiabili, di cui 2 per ruolo. L'arrivo del danese è fondamentale per capire le intenzione di Montella.

Portieri: Donnarumma's
Terzini destri: Conti-Abate
Terzini sinistri: Rodriguez-Antonelli
Digfensori centrali: Bonucci-Romagnoli-Musacchio-Kjaer-Gomez-Zapata
Centrocampisti centrali: Biglia-Kessiè-Sanchez-Montolivo-Chala-Bonaventura
Punte: Silva-Suso-Belotti(?)-Kalinic(?)

A questi bisogna poi aggiungere Storari, Calabria(jolly in difesa), Borini(jolly in attacco), Locatelli (prestito?).

Tutti gli altri in rosa andranno via con varie formule.


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Niente drammi per questa partita
> Per chi l'ha vista come, come ha giocato jack ?
> Poi quanto costa Dembelè ?



Credo tipo 100/120M


----------



## ultràinside (18 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Credo tipo 100/120M


azz .... compriamolo !


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

Montella in privato con Mirabelli e Fassone:

"Come avevamo previsto i nuovi vanno 100 volte meglio dei vecchi brocchi che avevamo, abbiamo fatto bene ad optare per cambiarli tutti...Mirabé, hai visto che Bonucci serviva? Bacca speriamo che co sto golletto sbilenco ce lo paghino va...Marco, prendiamo Belotti e sto Sanches e facciamola finita, che di quelli vecchi manco il ricordo voglio"


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo comprato un terzino per adattarlo esterno di centrocampo. Geniale, sarebbe da ricovero per Mirabelli.



ma guarda che andrebbe tutto a suo vantaggio, sicuramente in difesa da meno certezze rispetto a quando è in proiezione offensiva, almeno da quel poco che ho visto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Luglio 2017)

Per i piu vecchi. Kessie mi ricorda Desailly nello strapotere fisico. Mamma mia, il Desailly della finale di Champions 1994. 
Una roba pazzesca. Sembrava dapertutto.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo comprato un terzino per adattarlo esterno di centrocampo. Geniale, sarebbe da ricovero per Mirabelli.



Con la difesa a 4, invece, avremmo comprato Musacchio per panchinarlo, Conti per riportarlo indietro dopo una stagione da quasi doppia cifra sia in gol che assist, Bonucci non sfruttato nel modulo in cui è l'indiscusso numero uno al mondo.
Certo, non fa nulla, l'importante è che Rodriguez giochi a 4...


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Montella in privato con Mirabelli e Fassone:
> 
> "Come avevamo previsto i nuovi vanno 100 volte meglio dei vecchi brocchi che avevamo, abbiamo fatto bene ad optare per cambiarli tutti...Mirabé, hai visto che Bonucci serviva? Bacca speriamo che co sto golletto sbilenco ce lo paghino va...Marco, prendiamo Belotti e sto Sanches e facciamola finita, che di quelli vecchi manco il ricordo voglio"



Credo sia andata davvero più o meno così.


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Con la difesa a 4, invece, avremmo comprato Musacchio per panchinarlo, Conti per riportarlo indietro dopo una stagione da quasi doppia cifra sia in gol che assist, Bonucci non sfruttato nel modulo in cui è l'indiscusso numero uno al mondo.
> Certo, non fa nulla, l'importante è che Rodriguez giochi a 4...



esattamente...troppi contro avrebbe la difesa a 4.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In che ruolo ha giocato il turco?



In attacco, ma non proprio esterno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma li conoscete i giocatori o parlate tanto per parlare? Rodriguez l'esterno di centrocampo non l'ha mai fatto in carriera, come diamine fa ad essere più adatto alla difesa a 3?





neoxes ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo comprato un terzino per adattarlo esterno di centrocampo. Geniale, sarebbe da ricovero per Mirabelli.




Ok essere saccenti (spesso lo sono anch'ìo purtroppo )
ma venirci a raccontare che un terzino offensivo come Rodriguez non possa fare il 5° di difesa è proprio una barzelletta...


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> ma guarda che andrebbe tutto a suo vantaggio, sicuramente in difesa da meno certezze rispetto a quando è in proiezione offensiva, almeno da quel poco che ho visto.



Non l'ha mai fatto, come fai a dire che andrebbe a suo vantaggio, hai la sfera di cristallo?
O davvero dobbiamo basarci su due amichevoli? Dopo che svariati allenatori non lo hanno mai provato in quella posizione?




Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Con la difesa a 4, invece, avremmo comprato Musacchio per panchinarlo, Conti per riportarlo indietro dopo una stagione da quasi doppia cifra sia in gol che assist, Bonucci non sfruttato nel modulo in cui è l'indiscusso numero uno al mondo.
> Certo, non fa nulla, l'importante è che Rodriguez giochi a 4...



Musacchio non si panchina per nulla, visto che ad oggi Romagnoli è rotto. Conti nasce terzino destro e non lo dico io, l'ha detto lui in persona. Piuttosto il discorso è un altro, snaturi una squadra per far giocare a 3 Conti e Bonucci, perché sono gli unici che ci han giocato. Suso lo puoi panchinare se giochi a 3, così come uno tra Bonaventura e Calhanoglu, non ha il minimo senso.

Fate la formazione per il preliminare, a 3:
Donnarumma, Musacchio, Bonucci, Zapata(!!!!), Conti, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura/Calhanoglu, Rodriguez, A. Silva, Belotti/Aubameyang/Morata.

Praticamente mettiamo quella disgrazia di Zapata sull'esterno (l'unico ruolo in cui quei disperati rumeni hanno giocatori semi-decenti), niente Suso e salta uno tra Bonaventura e Calhanoglu, i due leader tecnici della squadra assieme a Biglia.


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ok essere saccenti (spesso lo sono anch'ìo purtroppo )
> ma venirci a raccontare che un terzino offensivo come Rodriguez non possa fare il 5° di difesa è proprio una barzelletta...



Ok, dire che uno che non ha mai fatto il ruolo X in carriera non è bravo in quel ruolo è saccenza. Me lo segno nella lista delle cose che devo imparare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma li conoscete i giocatori o parlate tanto per parlare? Rodriguez l'esterno di centrocampo non l'ha mai fatto in carriera, come diamine fa ad essere più adatto alla difesa a 3?





neoxes ha scritto:


> Ok, dire che uno che non ha mai fatto il ruolo X in carriera non è bravo in quel ruolo è saccenza. Me lo segno nella lista delle cose che devo imparare.



Sembra che si stia passando un centravanti a fare il portiere,
avrebbe solo qualche preoccupazione in meno in copertura, poi per il resto farebbe quello che ha sempre fatto in vita sua,
sempre che si stia parlando di un 532 o 352 ecc, se invece qualcuno ti ha proposto di inserirlo nel tridente di un 433 ti chiedo scusa,
non ho letto tutto .)


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sembra che si stia passando un centravanti a fare il portiere,
> avrebbe solo qualche preoccupazione in meno in copertura, poi per il resto farebbe quello che ha sempre fatto in vita sua,
> sempre che si stia parlando di un 532 o 352 ecc, se invece qualcuno ti ha proposto di inserirlo nel tridente di un 433 ti chiedo scusa,
> non ho letto tutto .)



Il problema non è nel singolo giocatore, che potrebbe adattarsi sebbene non l'abbia mai fatto, il problema è la fase difensiva. Cambia tutta la squadra se giochi a 3 piuttosto che a 4 in difesa, sono proprio due filosofie diverse. Cambiano tutti i movimenti dei difensori, così come quelli dei centrocampisti, sarebbe come buttare nel cesso tutto il lavoro fatto lo scorso anno, anzi, le uniche cose decenti del lavoro dello scorso anno.

L'idea di Montella di trasformare una difesa a 4 in una difesa 2+1 durante la fase offensiva è probabilmente quello che ci ha portato a sfiorare la CL lo scorso anno, prima del calo fisico che ci ha spezzato le gambe assieme all'esaltazione post-Supercoppa che su giocatori fragili mentalmente come i nostri ha fatto danni enormi.
Utilizzando un modulo simile a quello dello scorso anno come il 4312 puoi tranquillamente salvare quell'ottimo lavoro, liberare sia Conti che Bonucci con compiti simili a quelli della difesa a 3, senza bruciare Bonaventura, Calhanoglu e Suso. In alternativa, qualora si prendesse anche un esterno sinistro di piede destro forte nella corsa e con qualche gol nei piedi, si potrebbe fare un 433 asimmetrico, che leva tutti i difetti di questo 433 sterile che abbiamo visto nelle ultime due uscite. Perfino il 4231 sarebbe meglio di quello scempio di difesa a 3, anche se ci sarebbe un lavoro immenso da fare su Kessié per adattarlo ad un centrocampo di questo tipo, ma una cosa è lavorare su un 20enne in formazione, un'altra su un 25enne fatto e finito come calciatore.


----------



## krull (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma io non capisco dove starebbe il problema per uno come Rodriguez a fare il quinto di centrocampo. Lui nasce terzino di spinta e per terzini di spinta fare il quinto non è altro che un vantaggio perché di fatto in fase difensiva sarebbe maggiormente coperto dal centrale di sinistra e avrebbe piú facilità in fase offensiva perché non sarebbe sempre costretto a fare tutta la fascia . Ci sono miriade di esempi di terzini che giocando a 5 si sono trovati meglio....Lichsteiner nella Lazio giocava a 4 poi passato alla Juve é andato a 5 ed è diventato devastante. Lo stesso Conti....persino De Sciglio a 5 é meno a disagio. I Maldini non esistono più eh....poi in Germania non ha giocato a 5 vuol dire poco. Un terzino fa fatica 0 ad adattarsi giocando come quinto rispetto ad uno che deve passare a 4


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco dove starebbe il problema per uno come Rodriguez a fare il quinto di centrocampo. Lui nasce terzino di spinta e per terzini di spinta fare il quinto non è altro che un vantaggio perché di fatto in fase difensiva sarebbe maggiormente coperto dal centrale di sinistra e avrebbe piú facilità in fase offensiva perché non sarebbe sempre costretto a fare tutta la fascia . Ci sono miriade di esempi di terzini che giocando a 5 si sono trovati meglio....Lichsteiner nella Lazio giocava a 4 poi passato alla Juve é andato a 5 ed è diventato devastante. Lo stesso Conti....persino De Sciglio a 5 é meno a disagio. I Maldini non esistono più eh....poi in Germania non ha giocato a 5 vuol dire poco. Un terzino fa fatica 0 ad adattarsi giocando come quinto rispetto ad uno che deve passare a 4



Come ho detto su, il problema non è Rodriguez in sé, ma la fase difensiva. Con la difesa a 3 regali un uomo agli avversari, perché hai 3 marcatori bloccati dietro. Con la difesa a 4 ed i giusti movimenti liberi comunque i terzini ed hai 2 marcatori bloccati invece che 3.
Qualcuno qui dentro ha mai allenato qualcosa che non sia Fifa a Football Manager?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ok, dire che uno che non ha mai fatto il ruolo X in carriera non è bravo in quel ruolo è saccenza. Me lo segno nella lista delle cose che devo imparare.



Si va bé non è che sis tava dicendo di provare Kessie centravanti eh...supporre che un terzino di spinta possa fare il 5° di centrocampo è abbastanza ovvio...
Se ci pensi abate fa il terzino e come molti terzini ha iniziato la carriera come ala...


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Come ho detto su, il problema non è Rodriguez in sé, ma la fase difensiva. Con la difesa a 3 regali un uomo agli avversari, perché hai 3 marcatori bloccati dietro. Con la difesa a 4 ed i giusti movimenti liberi comunque i terzini ed hai 2 marcatori bloccati invece che 3.
> Qualcuno qui dentro ha mai allenato qualcosa che non sia Fifa a Football Manager?



E quindi? Con la difesa a 3, nel 2017, si sono vinte la Premier League e la Serie A con 5 giornate d'anticipo, e si è raggiunta una finale di Champions. Quelle squadre non regalavano un uomo agli avversari, secondo la tua deduzione?
Non esistono moduli deficitari o superiori, esistono le caratteristiche dei giocatori in rosa, su cui modellare un sistema appropriato e coerente. Questo Milan è costruito per la difesa a 3, poche storie.


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non l'ha mai fatto, come fai a dire che andrebbe a suo vantaggio, hai la sfera di cristallo?
> O davvero dobbiamo basarci su due amichevoli? Dopo che svariati allenatori non lo hanno mai provato in quella posizione?
> 
> io non ho la sfera di cristallo ma ti parlo con cognizione di causa dopo ciò che vedo in campo. è semplicemente una questione di caratteristiche..per essere chiari non lo vedo forte difensivamente non è un fulmine di guerra a ripiegare se puntato oltre al fatto che temporeggia troppo. avanti invece lo vedo forte mette palle da paura si sovrappone spesso e bene quindi se 2+2 fa 4 credo non si troverebbe male come quarto a sinistra nonostante non sia mai stato provato da nessuno dei suoi allenatori precedenti. magari quelle squadre avevano giocatori non adatti a giocare 3 dietro. x il tipo di rosa che abbiamo adesso, con tutti a disposizione, il miglior compromesso tattico per me sarebbe il 3-4-2-1 o 3-4-3. le 2 punte al momento non le vedo semplicemente perchè non ci sono.


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si va bé non è che sis tava dicendo di provare Kessie centravanti eh...supporre che un terzino di spinta possa fare il 5° di centrocampo è abbastanza ovvio...
> Se ci pensi abate fa il terzino e come molti terzini ha iniziato la carriera come ala...



L'ho scritto in diversi post, non fatemelo ripetere ogni volta. Non è l'uomo che fa la differenza, ma la fase difensiva.

Contesto l'affermazione "Passiamo alla difesa a 3 per liberare Rodriguez" perché è falsa, non l'ha mai fatto in carriera. Che lo possa fare è un altro discorso, così come può farlo dall'alto lato Abate anche se non l'ha praticamente mai fatto in carriera.


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> E quindi? Con la difesa a 3, nel 2017, si sono vinte la Premier League e la Serie A con 5 giornate d'anticipo, e si è raggiunta una finale di Champions. Quelle squadre non regalavano un uomo agli avversari, secondo la tua deduzione?
> Non esistono moduli deficitari o superiori, esistono le caratteristiche dei giocatori in rosa, su cui modellare un sistema appropriato e coerente. Questo Milan è costruito per la difesa a 3, poche storie.



La juve, plurivincitore di Serie A, deve cambiare modulo in Europa perché altrimenti fa figure di *****. Peggio di quelle che ha già fatto. Il Chelsea non ha giocato coppe lo scorso anno. Conte in Europa con praticamente la stessa rosa del primo anno di Allegri ha fatto pena. Casualità?

Non esistono moduli migliori, siamo d'accordo, ma esistono filosofie di gioco. Che questa squadra sia stata costruita per la difesa a 3 è abbastanza pretenziosa come affermazione. Bonucci è stata un'occasione di mercato, di certo non era pianificato da Giugno, l'unico acquisto adatto alla difesa a 3 prima dell'ex juventino era Conti (che nasce terzino, lo ripeto, l'ha detto lui e non io).




vitrich86 ha scritto:


> io non ho la sfera di cristallo ma ti parlo con cognizione di causa dopo ciò che vedo in campo. è semplicemente una questione di caratteristiche..per essere chiari non lo vedo forte difensivamente non è un fulmine di guerra a ripiegare se puntato oltre al fatto che temporeggia troppo. avanti invece lo vedo forte mette palle da paura si sovrappone spesso e bene quindi se 2+2 fa 4 credo non si troverebbe male come quarto a sinistra nonostante non sia mai stato provato da nessuno dei suoi allenatori precedenti. magari quelle squadre avevano giocatori non adatti a giocare 3 dietro. x il tipo di rosa che abbiamo adesso, con tutti a disposizione, il miglior compromesso tattico per me sarebbe il 3-4-2-1 o 3-4-3. le 2 punte al momento non le vedo semplicemente perchè non ci sono.



Quindi l'allenatore del Wolfsburg che l'anno scorso l'ha messo nei 3 dietro e non a centrocampo è uno psicopatico?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2017)

Probabilmente Montella ha voluto a tutti i costi Bonucci perché spera che da solo possa tappare tutte le lacune tattiche dei suoi schieramenti. Auguriamoci che a Leo non venga mai nemmeno un raffreddore.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Come ho detto su, il problema non è Rodriguez in sé, ma la fase difensiva. Con la difesa a 3 regali un uomo agli avversari, perché hai 3 marcatori bloccati dietro. Con la difesa a 4 ed i giusti movimenti liberi comunque i terzini ed hai 2 marcatori bloccati invece che 3.
> Qualcuno qui dentro ha mai allenato qualcosa che non sia Fifa a Football Manager?



Tu hai sicuramente allenato più di Crujff (Barcellona 1991/92, 3-4-3, campione deuropa), Van Gaal (Ajax 1994/95, 3-3-3-1, campione d'europa senza perdere una partita), Lippi (Juve 1997/98, 3-4-1-2, scudo e finale champions), Del Bosque (Real Madrid 1999/00, 3-5-2, campione deuropa), Scolari (Brasile 2002, 3-4-1-2, campione del mondo per nazioni), senza citare il moderno Conte. 
Perdi un uomo? Ma per favore...


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Tu hai sicuramente allenato più di Crujff (Barcellona 1991/92, 3-4-3, campione deuropa), Van Gaal (Ajax 1994/95, 3-3-3-1, campione d'europa senza perdere una partita), Lippi (Juve 1997/98, 3-4-1-2, scudo e finale champions), Del Bosque (Real Madrid 1999/00, 3-5-2, campione deuropa), Scolari (Brasile 2002, 3-4-1-2, campione del mondo per nazioni), senza citare il moderno Conte.
> Perdi un uomo? Ma per favore...



Io no, ma tu hai citato squadre di 20-30 anni fa ed il solo Conte, più motivatore che tattico, che ad oggi in Europa ha vinto... niente.


----------



## cubase55 (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma siamo certi che, visto che Fassone & C stanno costruendo una squadra con elementi di notevole spessopre tecnico, Montella sia l'allenatore giusto? Il suo gioco fatto di fraseggi insistiti (diversamente da quello del Borussia D.) andrà bene con la squadra che gli stanno dando in mano? Speriamo bene...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Il problema non è nel singolo giocatore, che potrebbe adattarsi sebbene non l'abbia mai fatto, il problema è la fase difensiva. Cambia tutta la squadra se giochi a 3 piuttosto che a 4 in difesa, sono proprio due filosofie diverse. *Cambiano tutti i movimenti dei difensori, così come quelli dei centrocampisti, sarebbe come buttare nel cesso tutto il lavoro fatto lo scorso anno*, anzi, le uniche cose decenti del lavoro dello scorso anno.
> 
> L'idea di Montella di trasformare una difesa a 4 in una difesa 2+1 durante la fase offensiva è probabilmente quello che ci ha portato a sfiorare la CL lo scorso anno, prima del calo fisico che ci ha spezzato le gambe assieme all'esaltazione post-Supercoppa che su giocatori fragili mentalmente come i nostri ha fatto danni enormi.
> Utilizzando un modulo simile a quello dello scorso anno come il 4312 puoi tranquillamente salvare quell'ottimo lavoro, liberare sia Conti che Bonucci con compiti simili a quelli della difesa a 3, senza bruciare Bonaventura, Calhanoglu e Suso. In alternativa, qualora si prendesse anche un esterno sinistro di piede destro forte nella corsa e con qualche gol nei piedi, si potrebbe fare un 433 asimmetrico, che leva tutti i difetti di questo 433 sterile che abbiamo visto nelle ultime due uscite. Perfino il 4231 sarebbe meglio di quello scempio di difesa a 3, anche se ci sarebbe un lavoro immenso da fare su Kessié per adattarlo ad un centrocampo di questo tipo, ma una cosa è lavorare su un 20enne in formazione, un'altra su un 25enne fatto e finito come calciatore.



  sei serio?
hai contato quanti giocatori sono rimasti della difesa dell'anno scorso?
forse Romagnoli, se si giocherà a 3,se no farà la riserva a Bonucci e Musacchio.


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Io no, ma tu hai citato squadre di 20-30 anni fa ed il solo Conte, più motivatore che tattico, che ad oggi in Europa ha vinto... niente.



Come già detto, non esistono moduli deficitari o vincenti in se. Di solito, vince chi si differenzia. Sacchi si inserì in un contesto dominato dal modulo col libero staccato e due marcatori a uomo. Cinque anni dopo, tutti giocavano con la linea a 4 per copiarlo, e a quel punto ebbe successo chi per differenziarsi provò una difesa a 3 più moderna e dinamica, coi propulsori laterali (Scala l'antesignano, seguito da Malesani, Zac e il Lippi del 1997/98). Crujff e Van Gaal in Europa facevano furore perché tutti gli altri schieravano il rigido 4-4-2. 
Negli ultimi dieci anni, grazie al Barca di Rijkaard e Guardiola, è diventato dogma il 4-3-3. Per me non è un caso che in Premier, negli ultimi due anni, abbiano vinto il 4-4-2 obsoleto di Ranieri (ma paradossalmente innovativo, visto che tutti gli altri sono fermi al 4-3-3) e la 3 di Conte.
In Italia idem, la Juve è la più forte, ma la sua forza aumenta a dismisura grazie alla sua unicità tattica, visto che tutte le altre squadre sono ferme al solito 4-3-3.
La Roma dell'anno scorso, con Spalletti, prendeva un gol e mezzo a partita di media fino ad autunno, giocando col 4-3-3, nonostante gli ottimo interpreti difensivi. Passando alla difesa a 3, il rendimento difensivo è migliorato drasticamente, e quello offensivo non è di certo peggiorato.
Vince chi si differenzia, e al momento la differenza è difendere con la linea a 3, in Italia.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero metterlo davanti alla tv, con il secondo gol di Aubameyang, in stile Cura Ludovico Van in Arancia Meccanica.



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Come ho detto su, il problema non è Rodriguez in sé, ma la fase difensiva. *Con la difesa a 3 regali un uomo agli avversari, perché hai 3 marcatori bloccati dietro.* Con la difesa a 4 ed i giusti movimenti liberi comunque i terzini ed hai 2 marcatori bloccati invece che 3.
> Qualcuno qui dentro ha mai allenato qualcosa che non sia Fifa a Football Manager?



Se i difensori si chiamano Romagnoli, Bonucci e Musacchio non perdi assolutamente nulla,

altro livello naturalmente, ma immagina una difesa a 3 T. Silva, Baresi, Maldini, hai centrocampo e difesa in un unico blocco 
i centrocampisti, come accadrà quest'anno da noi non dovranno far altro che limitarsi al recupero delle seconde palle e a intasare gli spazi davanti l'area.


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> sei serio?
> hai contato quanti giocatori sono rimasti della difesa dell'anno scorso?
> forse Romagnoli, se si giocherà a 3,se no farà la riserva a Bonucci e Musacchio.



Romagnoli, Zapata, Gomez, Abate, Calabria, Antonelli, Montolivo, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Sosa, Suso.
Difensori e centrocampisti.
Hai il coraggio di dire che faccio il saccente e poi mi prendi per il culo? Parla di tattica piuttosto, sai che movimenti cambiano tra una difesa a 3 ed una a 4?


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Bonucci è stata un'occasione di mercato, di certo non era pianificato da Giugno, l'unico acquisto adatto alla difesa a 3



Comunque su questo hai ragione. Prima che si comprasse Bonucci gli accenni alla difesa a 3 erano quasi nulli, appena arrivato Bonucci siamo per tutti "una rosa chiaramente costruita per fare la difesa a 3".
Secondo me ci si fa tutti convincere dal fatto che finalmente abbiamo due terzini capaci di spingere, però non è che se sanno spingere allora diventano automaticamente delle ali eh. Possono essere semplicemente due terzini capaci di spingere ?
Possiamo giocare a 4 dietro con i 2 terzini che alternativamente attaccano, il risultato è lo stesso alla fin fine.
Io non credo sia così facile che giocatori abituati a giocare con un modulo da un giorno all'altro siano pronti a farne un'altro, ci sono automatismi importantissimi che richiedono addirittura anni per essere metabilizzati completamente.
Detto questo, speriamo Bonucci si confermi un grande centrale anche in una difesa a 4.


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Come già detto, non esistono moduli deficitari o vincenti in se. Di solito, vince chi si differenzia. Sacchi si inserì in un contesto dominato dal modulo col libero staccato e due marcatori a uomo. Cinque anni dopo, tutti giocavano con la linea a 4 per copiarlo, e a quel punto ebbe successo chi per differenziarsi provò una difesa a 3 più moderna e dinamica, coi propulsori laterali (Scala l'antesignano, seguito da Malesani, Zac e il Lippi del 1997/98). Crujff e Van Gaal in Europa facevano furore perché tutti gli altri schieravano il rigido 4-4-2.
> Negli ultimi dieci anni, grazie al Barca di Rijkaard e Guardiola, è diventato dogma il 4-3-3. Per me non è un caso che in Premier, negli ultimi due anni, abbiano vinto il 4-4-2 obsoleto di Ranieri (ma paradossalmente innovativo, visto che tutti gli altri sono fermi al 4-3-3) e la 3 di Conte.
> In Italia idem, la Juve è la più forte, ma la sua forza aumenta a dismisura grazie alla sua unicità tattica, visto che tutte le altre squadre sono ferme al solito 4-3-3.
> La Roma dell'anno scorso, con Spalletti, prendeva un gol e mezzo a partita di media fino ad autunno, giocando col 4-3-3, nonostante gli ottimo interpreti difensivi. Passando alla difesa a 3, il rendimento difensivo è migliorato drasticamente, e quello offensivo non è di certo peggiorato.
> Vince chi si differenzia, e al momento la differenza è difendere con la linea a 3, in Italia.



Anche una difesa a 4 che si trasforma in 2+1 in fase di possesso è una cosa nuova, o no?
Il Napoli, che per tutti è il vincitore morale dello scudetto e la squadra che gioca il miglior calcio in Italia, con quanti gioca dietro? 3 o 4?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Romagnoli, Zapata, Gomez, Abate, Calabria, Antonelli, Montolivo, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Sosa, Suso.
> Difensori e centrocampisti.
> Hai il coraggio di dire che faccio il saccente e poi mi prendi per il culo? Parla di tattica piuttosto, sai che movimenti cambiano tra una difesa a 3 ed una a 4?



chiaro che cambiano, ma la nostra formazione base sarà

Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Conti, Kessie, Biglia Rodriguez

anche se dovesse entrare una delle riserve dell'anno scorso che elenchi si dovrebbe comunque adattare ai movimenti di tutti questi giocatori nuovi.

Fra l'altro l'anno scorso spesso abbiamo giocato a tre.
o con Paletta Romagnoli De Sciglio o addirittura quando Montella teneva ambedue i terzini altissimi, come penso farà anche quest'anno,
Paletta, Locatelli romagnoli,

PS naturalmente anche la difesa a 4 sarà contemplata, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## vitrich86 (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> La juve, plurivincitore di Serie A, deve cambiare modulo in Europa perché altrimenti fa figure di *****. Peggio di quelle che ha già fatto. Il Chelsea non ha giocato coppe lo scorso anno. Conte in Europa con praticamente la stessa rosa del primo anno di Allegri ha fatto pena. Casualità?
> 
> Non esistono moduli migliori, siamo d'accordo, ma esistono filosofie di gioco. Che questa squadra sia stata costruita per la difesa a 3 è abbastanza pretenziosa come affermazione. Bonucci è stata un'occasione di mercato, di certo non era pianificato da Giugno, l'unico acquisto adatto alla difesa a 3 prima dell'ex juventino era Conti (che nasce terzino, lo ripeto, l'ha detto lui e non io).
> 
> ...



ma al di là che non conosco le caratteristiche dei giocatori del wolfsburg dell'anno scorso, pensi che gli allenatori siano tutti profeti scesi sulla terra?! ma non è cmq questo il punto dato che ti dico a e mi rispondi b. se mi fai un analisi della rosa che abbiamo potremmo riparlarne.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Romagnoli, Zapata, Gomez, Abate, Calabria, Antonelli, Montolivo, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Sosa, Suso.
> Difensori e centrocampisti.
> Hai il coraggio di dire che faccio il saccente e poi mi prendi per il culo? *Parla di tattica piuttosto, sai che movimenti cambiano tra una difesa a 3 ed una a 4?*



A me ste affermazioni fanno morire..giuro..

Ma parliamo di professionisti o di automi che sanno ripetere un unico movimento?

Sul serio, co sto ragionamento immagino un giocatore che prima di cambiare squadra si informa se quel tecnico gioca in un determinato modo o no...e come fanno quando si cambia un allenatore?! Tutti i giocatori andranno in tilt!

Io dico solo che se Montella ha chiesto fortemente Bonucci un'idea di giocare a 3 ce l'ha..
Poi magari resta a 4, ma credo in certe partite cambieremo modulo


----------



## Lambro (18 Luglio 2017)

prendere bonucci per giocare a 4 è come andare a letto con valentina nappi per dormire


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me ste affermazioni fanno morire..giuro..
> 
> Ma parliamo di professionisti o di automi che sanno ripetere un unico movimento?
> 
> ...



C'è da capire la posizione esatta di Biglia, che gioca sempre bassissimo e potrebbe risultare lui il terzo di difesa in fase di non possesso (più o meno stile ultimo-Mascherano).

Solo una cosa è certa: non si può più giocare come la scorsa stagione con 1 o 2 terzini bloccati e sperare tutto in sti benedetti esterni di attacco (che poi tanto si accentrano sempre, non si riesce mai a tenere il gioco largo..). Quest'anno non hai De Sciglio, hai Rodriguez. Deve salire e giocare alto anche lui quando si attacca, non puoi tenerlo basso e sperare che si inventi qualcosa dalla parte di Conti o di entrare in porta col tiki taka.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> C'è da capire la posizione esatta di Biglia, che gioca sempre bassissimo e potrebbe risultare lui il terzo di difesa in fase di non possesso (più o meno stile ultimo-Mascherano).
> 
> Solo una cosa è certa: non si può più giocare come la scorsa stagione con 1 o 2 terzini bloccati e sperare tutto in sti benedetti esterni di attacco (che poi tanto si accentrano sempre, non si riesce mai a tenere il gioco largo..). Quest'anno non hai De Sciglio, hai Rodriguez. Deve salire e giocare alto anche lui quando si attacca, non puoi tenerlo basso e sperare che si inventi qualcosa dalla parte di Conti o di entrare in porta col tiki taka.



Straquoto tutto il tuo discorso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Come già detto, non esistono moduli deficitari o vincenti in se. Di solito, vince chi si differenzia. Sacchi si inserì in un contesto dominato dal modulo col libero staccato e due marcatori a uomo. Cinque anni dopo, tutti giocavano con la linea a 4 per copiarlo, e a quel punto ebbe successo chi per differenziarsi provò una difesa a 3 più moderna e dinamica, coi propulsori laterali (Scala l'antesignano, seguito da Malesani, Zac e il Lippi del 1997/98). Crujff e Van Gaal in Europa facevano furore perché tutti gli altri schieravano il rigido 4-4-2.
> Negli ultimi dieci anni, grazie al Barca di Rijkaard e Guardiola, è diventato dogma il 4-3-3. Per me non è un caso che in Premier, negli ultimi due anni, abbiano vinto il 4-4-2 obsoleto di Ranieri (ma paradossalmente innovativo, visto che tutti gli altri sono fermi al 4-3-3) e la 3 di Conte.
> In Italia idem, la Juve è la più forte, ma la sua forza aumenta a dismisura grazie alla sua unicità tattica, visto che tutte le altre squadre sono ferme al solito 4-3-3.
> La Roma dell'anno scorso, con Spalletti, prendeva un gol e mezzo a partita di media fino ad autunno, giocando col 4-3-3, nonostante gli ottimo interpreti difensivi. Passando alla difesa a 3, il rendimento difensivo è migliorato drasticamente, e quello offensivo non è di certo peggiorato.
> Vince chi si differenzia, e al momento la differenza è difendere con la linea a 3, in Italia.



solo una piccola precisazione: spalletti gioca col 4-2-3-1


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> C'è da capire la posizione esatta di Biglia, che gioca sempre bassissimo e potrebbe risultare lui il terzo di difesa in fase di non possesso (più o meno stile ultimo-Mascherano).
> 
> Solo una cosa è certa: non si può più giocare come la scorsa stagione con 1 o 2 terzini bloccati e sperare tutto in sti benedetti esterni di attacco (che poi tanto si accentrano sempre, non si riesce mai a tenere il gioco largo..). Quest'anno non hai De Sciglio, hai Rodriguez. Deve salire e giocare alto anche lui quando si attacca, non puoi tenerlo basso e sperare che si inventi qualcosa dalla parte di Conti o di entrare in porta col tiki taka.



La questione è chiara, sugli esterni servono due uomini che occupano lo spazio, di più è deleterio. Se da una parte hai Conti e Suso, dall'altra Bonaventura e Calhanoglu. Questo non vuol dire che Rodirguez rimanga inchiodato tutta la partita sulla linea di metà campo.


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> chiaro che cambiano, ma la nostra formazione base sarà
> 
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> Conti, Kessie, Biglia Rodriguez
> ...



In fase di possesso si passava alla difesa a 3 (in realtà 2 e un terzino scalava, ma va beh), vero ed è stata anche una bella mossa. Una cosa è il modulo di base, un'altra il modo di interpretarlo nelle tre fasi. Lo ha fatto anche col Dortmund oggi, i terzini salivano e si abbassava Kessié.
Il modulo a 4 in fase difensiva è migliore di quello a 3. Non è un'opinione, ma un fatto, per mera questione di spaziatura, coperture degli spazi e contropiede (l'ha detto perfino Conte, che spacciate per guru).
Inoltre, con una difesa a 3 devi adattarti all'avversario, perché rischi seriamente l'1vs1 in molteplici occasioni e te lo puoi permettere quando i tuoi 3 marcatori sono molto più forti degli avversari da un punto di vista fisico-atletico per stazza e velocità.





vitrich86 ha scritto:


> ma al di là che non conosco le caratteristiche dei giocatori del wolfsburg dell'anno scorso, pensi che gli allenatori siano tutti profeti scesi sulla terra?! ma non è cmq questo il punto dato che ti dico a e mi rispondi b. se mi fai un analisi della rosa che abbiamo potremmo riparlarne.



Profeti scesi in terra no, ma loro allenano per professione, io no e tu nemmeno, probabilmente ne sanno più di noi, che dici?
Che analisi della rosa vuoi? Non è finita, quando sarà finito il mercato ti faccio tutte le analisi che ti pare, sempre dal mio punto vista che vale quanto quello di tutti gli altri.




Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me ste affermazioni fanno morire..giuro..
> 
> Ma parliamo di professionisti o di automi che sanno ripetere un unico movimento?
> 
> ...



Professionisti, che hanno qualità e caratteristiche peculiari. Montella ha chiesto Bonucci perché lo reputa forte, non necessariamente per fare la difesa a 3, o il tuo discorso vale solo in in senso? Nemmeno Bonucci è un automa ed ha giocato sia a 4 che a 3, cosa che Romagoli e Musacchio invece non hanno fatto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> In fase di possesso si passava alla difesa a 3 (in realtà 2 e un terzino scalava, ma va beh), vero ed è stata anche una bella mossa. Una cosa è il modulo di base, un'altra il modo di interpretarlo nelle tre fasi. Lo ha fatto anche col Dortmund oggi, i terzini salivano e si abbassava Kessié.
> Il modulo a 4 in fase difensiva è migliore di quello a 3. Non è un'opinione, ma un fatto, per mera questione di spaziatura, coperture degli spazi e contropiede (l'ha detto perfino Conte, che spacciate per guru).
> Inoltre, con una difesa a 3 devi adattarti all'avversario, perché rischi seriamente l'1vs1 in molteplici occasioni e te lo puoi permettere quando i tuoi 3 marcatori sono molto più forti degli avversari da un punto di vista fisico-atletico per stazza e velocità.
> 
> ...



Ti ha risposto direttamente Montella...direi che sto discorso si può chiudere qui


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti ha risposto direttamente Montella...direi che sto discorso si può chiudere qui



Montella ha detto che non può si dire. Perché evidentemente non era programmata e deve provarla o gli devono prendere altri giocatori. Altro che rosa costruita per la difesa a 3


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La questione è chiara, sugli esterni servono due uomini che occupano lo spazio, di più è deleterio. Se da una parte hai Conti e Suso, dall'altra Bonaventura e Calhanoglu. Questo non vuol dire che Rodirguez rimanga inchiodato tutta la partita sulla linea di metà campo.



Conte per me giocherebbe così in fase di possesso palla:





[/IMG]

Come vedi i terzini resterebbero entrambi alti e costituirebbero un problema per il centrocampo avversario costretto ad allargarsi. Con 2 interpreti come Biglia e Bonucci il lancio o l'apertura sulla fascia costituirebbe sempre un pericolo e giocando con le 2 mezzali alte sulla linea dei centrali avversari insieme alle punte diventerebbe difficile marcare, trovare dei punti di riferimento o provare il fuorigioco per la linea difensiva degli avversari.

Poi questa è ovviamente solo la mia idea


----------



## krull (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> In fase di possesso si passava alla difesa a 3 (in realtà 2 e un terzino scalava, ma va beh), vero ed è stata anche una bella mossa. Una cosa è il modulo di base, un'altra il modo di interpretarlo nelle tre fasi. Lo ha fatto anche col Dortmund oggi, i terzini salivano e si abbassava Kessié.
> Il modulo a 4 in fase difensiva è migliore di quello a 3. Non è un'opinione, ma un fatto, per mera questione di spaziatura, coperture degli spazi e contropiede (l'ha detto perfino Conte, che spacciate per guru).
> Inoltre, con una difesa a 3 devi adattarti all'avversario, perché rischi seriamente l'1vs1 in molteplici occasioni e te lo puoi permettere quando i tuoi 3 marcatori sono molto più forti degli avversari da un punto di vista fisico-atletico per stazza e velocità.
> 
> ...



Solo alcune robe....Bonucci come centrale in una difesa a 3 è completamente un altro giocatore e questo mica lo dico io ma sostanzialmente tutti, proprio per la sua intelligenza nella copertura del compagno di centro destra o centro sinistra. Come centrale puro a volte può soffrire perché non ha una velocità di base alla Nesta e se giochi con i terzini alti significa che vuoi lasciare spazio alle spalle dei difensori il che può crearti problemi non avendo centrali stile Bolt. Il discorso che scrivi che giocando a 3 soffriresti perché avresti 1 conto 1 francamente non lo condiviso nemmeo un po'. Se gli avversari giocano con 2 punte ha sempre il raddoppio di uno dei 2 centrali di destra o sinistra o del centrale stesso e comunque se fanno l' elastico ossia uno che viene incontro ed uno in profondità hai comunque la copertura facilissima del centrale o la diagonale (corta oltretutto non lunga del terzino) di uno dei 2 centrali di destra o sinistra.
Se gli avversari giocano a 3 davanti hai l' attaccante centrale sempre raddoppiato dal centrale e dal centrale opposto a scalare e gli esterni che sono marcati dal centrale esterno e raddoppiabili con estrema facilità dall' esterno di centrocampo nel caso in cui sia necessario un raddoppio. Il lato debole ossia quello del centrale opposto allo svolgimento dell' azione sarebbe in realtà coperto bene proprio per la scalata dell' esterno di centrocampo semplice e perché esistono anche i centrocampisti che ogni tanto lavoro di chiusura possono anche farlo eh....
In fase di possesso palla può essere vero che perdi un uomo però dipende sempre dall' interpretazione e dal baricentro. Per esempio la juve di Conte aveva i 2 centrali laterali che andavano a prendere l' avversario in marcatura preventiva sulla trequarti avversaria rubando spessissimo palla altissimi e creando i presupposti di creare pericoli con estrema facilità perché rubar palla in quella posizione significa quantomeno schiacciare l' avversario senza lasciarlo uscire e quella juve onestamente era magnifica in questo , era asfissiante.
Altra cosa...Romagnoli a 3 ha giocato un sacco di volte, sia in nazionale maggiore sia all' esordio nella Roma che nella Samp di Sinisa e ha sempre fatto benissimo. Oltretutto avendo un pilota come Bonucci vicino il tutto rende la cosa molto più semplice. Per quanto riguarda Rodríguez parliamo di un terzino di spinta che francamente vedrei benissimo come quinto di centrocampo proprio perché avrebbe sempre la copertura del centrale di sinistra e non sarebbe costretto sempre a fare tutta la fascia perché non ha quella caratteristica, non ha quella "leggerezza" di correre avanti e indietro su 70/80 metri di campo. Lo aiuteresti inoltre in fase offensiva perché lo terresti molto più alto sfruttandone oltretutto la sua bravura in fase di appoggio e gestione del pallone, una sorta di regista esterno alto, cosa che in parte perderesti in parte se giocasse invece a 4. Su Conti inutile dire qualcosa perché si è visto direi chiaramente come sia devastante giocando a centrocampo. Idem Kessie che sfrutteresti al massimo perché gli faresti fare esattamente il lavoro che predilige ossia copertura laterale sul terzino sganciato e inserimento in area di rigore agendo da mezzala. IMHO eh....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> In fase di possesso si passava alla difesa a 3 (in realtà 2 e un terzino scalava, ma va beh), vero ed è stata anche una bella mossa. Una cosa è il modulo di base, un'altra il modo di interpretarlo nelle tre fasi. Lo ha fatto anche col Dortmund oggi, i terzini salivano e si abbassava Kessié.
> Il modulo a 4 in fase difensiva è migliore di quello a 3. Non è un'opinione, ma un fatto, per mera questione di spaziatura, coperture degli spazi e contropiede (l'ha detto perfino Conte, che spacciate per guru).
> Inoltre, con una difesa a 3 devi adattarti all'avversario, perché rischi seriamente l'1vs1 in molteplici occasioni e te lo puoi permettere quando i tuoi 3 marcatori sono molto più forti degli avversari da un punto di vista fisico-atletico per stazza e velocità.



In effetti l'unico punto debole che vedrei in una nostra difesa a tre è la velocità di base non eccelsa in nessuno dei tre presunti titolari,
se solo Zapata non fosse così inaffidabile, sarebbe perfetto per integrarli.








neoxes ha scritto:


> Profeti scesi in terra no, ma loro allenano per professione, io no e tu nemmeno, probabilmente ne sanno più di noi, che dici?
> Che analisi della rosa vuoi? Non è finita, quando sarà finito il mercato ti faccio tutte le analisi che ti pare, sempre dal mio punto vista che vale quanto quello di tutti gli altri.



certo e le analisi tattiche sono fra gli argomenti più interessanti.







neoxes ha scritto:


> Professionisti, che hanno qualità e caratteristiche peculiari. Montella ha chiesto Bonucci perché lo reputa forte, non necessariamente per fare la difesa a 3, o il tuo discorso vale solo in in senso? Nemmeno Bonucci è un automa ed ha giocato sia a 4 che a 3, cosa che Romagoli e Musacchio invece non hanno fatto.



Va beh, abbiamo capito che tu aborri la difesa a tre quanto io aborro il 433, almeno che non mi metti sugli esterni Messi o C. Ronaldo,
ma mi potrei accontentare di Dembele


----------



## Gekyn (18 Luglio 2017)

Il 4-3-3 in questo milan è uno scempio, come dice il buon [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] "se non hai messi o cr7" ma non è il ns caso.........
4-3-1-2 con l'arrivo del top attaccante non mi dispiacerebbe. 
il 3-4-1-2 o il 3-5-2 per questi 2 moduli dovrebbe essere rinforzata la rosa ancora deficitaria.


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Solo alcune robe....Bonucci come centrale in una difesa a 3 è completamente un altro giocatore e questo mica lo dico io ma sostanzialmente tutti, proprio per la sua intelligenza nella copertura del compagno di centro destra o centro sinistra. Come centrale puro a volte può soffrire perché non ha una velocità di base alla Nesta e se giochi con i terzini alti significa che vuoi lasciare spazio alle spalle dei difensori il che può crearti problemi non avendo centrali stile Bolt. Il discorso che scrivi che giocando a 3 soffriresti perché avresti 1 conto 1 francamente non lo condiviso nemmeo un po'. Se gli avversari giocano con 2 punte ha sempre il raddoppio di uno dei 2 centrali di destra o sinistra o del centrale stesso e comunque se fanno l' elastico ossia uno che viene incontro ed uno in profondità hai comunque la copertura facilissima del centrale o la diagonale (corta oltretutto non lunga del terzino) di uno dei 2 centrali di destra o sinistra.
> Se gli avversari giocano a 3 davanti hai l' attaccante centrale sempre raddoppiato dal centrale e dal centrale opposto a scalare e gli esterni che sono marcati dal centrale esterno e raddoppiabili con estrema facilità dall' esterno di centrocampo nel caso in cui sia necessario un raddoppio. Il lato debole ossia quello del centrale opposto allo svolgimento dell' azione sarebbe in realtà coperto bene proprio per la scalata dell' esterno di centrocampo semplice e perché esistono anche i centrocampisti che ogni tanto lavoro di chiusura possono anche farlo eh....
> In fase di possesso palla può essere vero che perdi un uomo però dipende sempre dall' interpretazione e dal baricentro. Per esempio la juve di Conte aveva i 2 centrali laterali che andavano a prendere l' avversario in marcatura preventiva sulla trequarti avversaria rubando spessissimo palla altissimi e creando i presupposti di creare pericoli con estrema facilità perché rubar palla in quella posizione significa quantomeno schiacciare l' avversario senza lasciarlo uscire e quella juve onestamente era magnifica in questo , era asfissiante.
> Altra cosa...Romagnoli a 3 ha giocato un sacco di volte, sia in nazionale maggiore sia all' esordio nella Roma che nella Samp di Sinisa e ha sempre fatto benissimo. Oltretutto avendo un pilota come Bonucci vicino il tutto rende la cosa molto più semplice. Per quanto riguarda Rodríguez parliamo di un terzino di spinta che francamente vedrei benissimo come quinto di centrocampo proprio perché avrebbe sempre la copertura del centrale di sinistra e non sarebbe costretto sempre a fare tutta la fascia perché non ha quella caratteristica, non ha quella "leggerezza" di correre avanti e indietro su 70/80 metri di campo. Lo aiuteresti inoltre in fase offensiva perché lo terresti molto più alto sfruttandone oltretutto la sua bravura in fase di appoggio e gestione del pallone, una sorta di regista esterno alto, cosa che in parte perderesti in parte se giocasse invece a 4. Su Conti inutile dire qualcosa perché si è visto direi chiaramente come sia devastante giocando a centrocampo. Idem Kessie che sfrutteresti al massimo perché gli faresti fare esattamente il lavoro che predilige ossia copertura laterale sul terzino sganciato e inserimento in area di rigore agendo da mezzala. IMHO eh....



Su Bonucci, concordo. Non mi sembra di aver scritto che faccia meglio a 4 rispetto che a 3. Ma dal momento che è considerato uno dei centrali più forti al mondo (cit. tutto il forum tranne me), non vedo perché debba risentire del passaggio a 4. O gli adattamenti valgono soltanto in senso opposto? Rodriguez si può adattare e lui no? Ah, la coerenza nelle valutazioni... (non tua eh, ma di chi sostiene questa tesi)

Hai evidenziato uno dei maggiori problemi della difesa a 3, ti costringe ad adattarti all'avversario. Non lo dico io eh, lo ripeto, se andate sul sito della FIGC o vi leggete una delle innumerevoli "tesi di laurea" degli allenatori lo vedete scritto praticamente ovunque. Che soffra l'1vs1, di nuovo, non lo dico io ma tutte le scuole di tattica. Magari sbagliano tutte eh, ma l'ho letto e lo riporto. Il modo in cui fai scalare la difesa a 3 con gli esterni contro 3 attaccanti è da difesa a 5, non da difesa a 3. Chi raddoppia nella difesa a 3 è l'interno corrispondente o il mediano. Ce li vedi i nostri CC a raddoppiare in difesa sistematicamente? Sarebbe uno spreco di qualità. Kessié potrebbe farlo e anche bene, ma hai visto che carroarmato che è? Lo limitiamo tanto se lo facciamo raddoppiare come un novello Gattuso.

Romagnoli, se non ricordo male, alla Samp faceva il terzino non il terzo dietro. In Nazionale l'ha fatto, sì, ma quante presenze totali ha? 5. Dai...

Su Rodriguez, hai scritto un controsenso. Prima dici che non ha la corsa per farsi 70-80 metri di campo (e condivido al 100%), poi me lo metti esterno a 5, delle due l'una. Il fluidificante corre molto più del terzino di spinta, basta guardare Conti per capirlo. L'ex atalantino sì che può fare l'esterno, e anche bene, lo abbiamo visto. Anche il discorso di Kessié in copertura su Conti lo condivido ed è da fare assolutamente in un centrocampo a 3, per questo non vedo Kessié in un centrocampo a 2.




tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In effetti l'unico punto debole che vedrei in una nostra difesa a tre è la velocità di base non eccelsa in nessuno dei tre presunti titolari,
> se solo Zapata non fosse così inaffidabile, sarebbe perfetto per integrarli.
> 
> 
> ...



Se ti interessa, aborro anche il 433. Mi piace la variante tattica di Montella sulla difesa, mi piace come ha impostato Suso, ma preferirei un 4231. Fosse per me, con la rosa di oggi, giocheremmo col 4312 di base e con 4321 e 4231 (prendendo un esterno) da alternare.


----------



## krull (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Su Bonucci, concordo. Non mi sembra di aver scritto che faccia meglio a 4 rispetto che a 3. Ma dal momento che è considerato uno dei centrali più forti al mondo (cit. tutto il forum tranne me), non vedo perché debba risentire del passaggio a 4. O gli adattamenti valgono soltanto in senso opposto? Rodriguez si può adattare e lui no? Ah, la coerenza nelle valutazioni... (non tua eh, ma di chi sostiene questa tesi)
> 
> Hai evidenziato uno dei maggiori problemi della difesa a 3, ti costringe ad adattarti all'avversario. Non lo dico io eh, lo ripeto, se andate sul sito della FIGC o vi leggete una delle innumerevoli "tesi di laurea" degli allenatori lo vedete scritto praticamente ovunque. Che soffra l'1vs1, di nuovo, non lo dico io ma tutte le scuole di tattica. Magari sbagliano tutte eh, ma l'ho letto e lo riporto. Il modo in cui fai scalare la difesa a 3 con gli esterni contro 3 attaccanti è da difesa a 5, non da difesa a 3. Chi raddoppia nella difesa a 3 è l'interno corrispondente o il mediano. Ce li vedi i nostri CC a raddoppiare in difesa sistematicamente? Sarebbe uno spreco di qualità. Kessié potrebbe farlo e anche bene, ma hai visto che carroarmato che è? Lo limitiamo tanto se lo facciamo raddoppiare come un novello Gattuso.
> 
> ...


Ma il 433 lo schifo pure io, a meno che non hai esterni del calibro di Neymar e Messi che ti saltano sempre e comunque lo trovo di una prevedibilità assurda a meno che non hai mezzali che sanno inserirsi molto bene e un centravanti che sappia aprire lo spazio per l' inserimento appunto stile Dzeko.
Sul discorso dell' 1 conto 1 della difesa a 3 continuo a non essere d' accordo. La copertura dello spazio difensivo è eccellente e il raddoppio degli esterni che porta la difesa a 4 o a 5 non sarebbe costante ma solo in fasi di gioco di sofferenza diciamo a meno che non sei talmente inferiore da non permetterti di andare a prendere l' avversario alto. Penso che tutti i moduli abbiamo pro e contro dipende sempre da come lo interpreti. Rodríguez farebbe un po' quello che faceva Asamoh nella juve di Conte, rimarrebbe un pelo più alto e rientrerebbe di meno rispetto a Conti, a coprirlo ci pensano Alessio e Biglia.
Il 4231 invece non mi convince del tutto perché ingabbieresti e di molto Kessie perché con quel modulo i 2 mediani devono rimanere molto bloccati e il "trequartista" dovrebbe essere un giocatore con grande corsa e potenza stile Naingollan e noi non lo abbiamo. Se usi li Chalanoglu non sarebbe male ma personalmete non mi ispira troppo perché lo vedo meglio a lanciare le mezzeali. Romagnoli alla Samp faceva il centrale e spesso ha fatto il terzo della difesa a 3. Alla Roma ha giocato spessissimo li e credo che tutte le volte che ha giocato li ha fatto molto molto bene e questo è indicativo. In ogni caso dipende sempre come interpreti. Se tieni il baricentro alto e fai andare i centrali di destra e sinistra a prendere alti gli attaccanti allora ottieni moltissimo anche in fase offensiva. Se stai basso fai una fatica bestia soprattutto in Europa dove si deve giocare un po' più all' inglese ossia uno schiaffo a te ed uno a me.
Bon comunque era solo per disquisire chiaramente ognuno ha le proprie idee tutte validissime


----------



## neoxes (18 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma il 433 lo schifo pure io, a meno che non hai esterni del calibro di Neymar e Messi che ti saltano sempre e comunque lo trovo di una prevedibilità assurda a meno che non hai mezzali che sanno inserirsi molto bene e un centravanti che sappia aprire lo spazio per l' inserimento appunto stile Dzeko.
> Sul discorso dell' 1 conto 1 della difesa a 3 continuo a non essere d' accordo. La copertura dello spazio difensivo è eccellente e il raddoppio degli esterni che porta la difesa a 4 o a 5 non sarebbe costante ma solo in fasi di gioco di sofferenza diciamo a meno che non sei talmente inferiore da non permetterti di andare a prendere l' avversario alto. Penso che tutti i moduli abbiamo pro e contro dipende sempre da come lo interpreti. Rodríguez farebbe un po' quello che faceva Asamoh nella juve di Conte, rimarrebbe un pelo più alto e rientrerebbe di meno rispetto a Conti, a coprirlo ci pensano Alessio e Biglia.
> Il 4231 invece non mi convince del tutto perché ingabbieresti e di molto Kessie perché con quel modulo i 2 mediani devono rimanere molto bloccati e il "trequartista" dovrebbe essere un giocatore con grande corsa e potenza stile Naingollan e noi non lo abbiamo. Se usi li Chalanoglu non sarebbe male ma personalmete non mi ispira troppo perché lo vedo meglio a lanciare le mezzeali. Romagnoli alla Samp faceva il centrale e spesso ha fatto il terzo della difesa a 3. Alla Roma ha giocato spessissimo li e credo che tutte le volte che ha giocato li ha fatto molto molto bene e questo è indicativo. In ogni caso dipende sempre come interpreti. Se tieni il baricentro alto e fai andare i centrali di destra e sinistra a prendere alti gli attaccanti allora ottieni moltissimo anche in fase offensiva. Se stai basso fai una fatica bestia soprattutto in Europa dove si deve giocare un po' più all' inglese ossia uno schiaffo a te ed uno a me.
> Bon comunque era solo per disquisire chiaramente ognuno ha le proprie idee tutte validissime




Sul 4231 concordo, per questo l'ho messo per ultimo e mi sembra di averlo già scritto altrove che Kessié a 2 è uno spreco che non possiamo permetterci.
A me sinceramente le discussioni così piacciono, anche se abbiamo idee diverse. Mi da fastidio quando spuntano prese in giro, risatine idiote e frasi tipo "non ne capisci niente di calcio" se uno la pensa diversamente. Che poi, fosse una frase buttata lì, potrei anche capirlo, ma quando uno argomenta e perde anche tempo per spiegarsi... Come il tuo discorso sulla marcatura nella difesa a 3, che non condivido, ma che hai ben argomentato e sarei curioso, a questo punto, di vederlo fare a Montella e di commentarlo insieme.


----------



## krull (18 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Sul 4231 concordo, per questo l'ho messo per ultimo e mi sembra di averlo già scritto altrove che Kessié a 2 è uno spreco che non possiamo permetterci.
> A me sinceramente le discussioni così piacciono, anche se abbiamo idee diverse. Mi da fastidio quando spuntano prese in giro, risatine idiote e frasi tipo "non ne capisci niente di calcio" se uno la pensa diversamente. Che poi, fosse una frase buttata lì, potrei anche capirlo, ma quando uno argomenta e perde anche tempo per spiegarsi... Come il tuo discorso sulla marcatura nella difesa a 3, che non condivido, ma che hai ben argomentato e sarei curioso, a questo punto, di vederlo fare a Montella e di commentarlo insieme.



Concordo, le discussioni così sono sempre ben accette e penso sempre che il confronto sia utile alla crescita sempre rimanendo chiaramente nel rispetto reciproco.
Speriamo che Montella ci faccia divertire va che sono troppi anni che vedere il Milan era diventato frustrante


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Luglio 2017)

Io non mi capacito di una cosa... 
non sto a fare analisi tattiche perché non ne sono in grado.. 
Ma all'arrivo di Rofriguez tutti a dire 
"finalmente dopo anni abbiamo un ottimo terzino sinistro !!" e mi aggiungo anch'io 
ma ora gli vogliamo cambiare ruolo 

poi non ha altitudine per farsi tutta la fascia ? 
siamo in Luglio  ed hai tempi era uno dei migliori terzini europei 
come si fa a dire che non è buono a difendere... ??? mi meraviglio certe volte


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Conte per me giocherebbe così in fase di possesso palla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ma con la difesa a 3 ok, infatti vedi che ci sono due giocatori da quel lato.

(penso che se fosse questa Kessiè va un passo indietro e Silva si allarga verso destra).


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Montella ha detto che non può si dire. Perché evidentemente non era programmata e deve provarla o gli devono prendere altri giocatori. Altro che rosa costruita per la difesa a 3



Si ma ha insistito lui per avere Bonucci...ora parla così..mi pare evidente che un'idea in mente ce l'ha..se poi provandola non va amen, ma di sicuro non è come dici tu che non si possono fare le due cose insieme per avere delle opzioni in più


----------



## ignaxio (19 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque su questo hai ragione. Prima che si comprasse Bonucci gli accenni alla difesa a 3 erano quasi nulli, appena arrivato Bonucci siamo per tutti "una rosa chiaramente costruita per fare la difesa a 3".
> Secondo me ci si fa tutti convincere dal fatto che finalmente abbiamo due terzini capaci di spingere, però non è che se sanno spingere allora diventano automaticamente delle ali eh. Possono essere semplicemente due terzini capaci di spingere ?
> Possiamo giocare a 4 dietro con i 2 terzini che alternativamente attaccano, il risultato è lo stesso alla fin fine.
> Io non credo sia così facile che giocatori abituati a giocare con un modulo da un giorno all'altro siano pronti a farne un'altro, ci sono automatismi importantissimi che richiedono addirittura anni per essere metabilizzati completamente.
> Detto questo, speriamo Bonucci si confermi un grande centrale anche in una difesa a 4.



Ma se hai cambiato 8/11 dei titolari di che automatismo parliamo? La squadra è nuova quindi possono pure giocare un calcio completamente diverso.


----------

